# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 11/8/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We took full advantage of the light winds, full sun and cooler water temps.

Can’t resist chasing creek reds on days like this with Down South Lures magic grass, watermelon and color x. Rigged on an Owner Cutting Point 1/4oz screw lock jig head. All our fish were released today, in an effort to help our bay system rebound.


----------

